# an unanswered question from awhile back



## drpound2 (Jan 10, 2011)

A few weeks ago I posted a question on here about what this white stuff could be collecting and growing in my filter. Someone told me it was fungus and wouldn't harm my fish. I wanted to get rid of it anyways but have found nothing that will do the trick. Recently I came home to two of my seemly perfectly healthy fish dead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

test your parameters.

If you have fungus in your filter, you have too many organics.... I would assume that toxic notrogen compounds killed your fish- not the fungus.

Unless you have Mopani driftwood. Then I might look into it.


If you really want to get rid of the fungus, then get some pimafix or go to the pet store and buy an anti-fungal medicine.


----------



## drpound2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wat causes those toxins? And I have no driftwood in the tank. I've tried primafix and maroxy but neither has worked to get rid of it. Could it be something other then a fungus?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

you need to get a water test kit, and measure nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia. Don't trust the sticks, get a real kit.

That would be my first guess.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with redchigh you need to test your water and go from there could you post a picture of what you say is fungus? Also how long has your tank been set up, what size is it, and what fish do you have in it.


----------



## drpound2 (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't been able to test the water yet because I'm out of town. I can try to post a picture when I get back but that failed in my last thread because it doesn't show up well in pictures. My tank has been set up for about 8 months. Its 10 gallons and has 1 molly in it now. there were 3 mollies but two of them died as I said before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Molly are very highly sensitive to ammonia, and if they were the first fish in a new tank, ammonia may well have been the problem. Even if a fish "survives" the initial cycling, the ammonia or nitrite has likely damaged it internally and subsequent health problems and even death can occur.

Without a clear photo we are guessing at the white stuff; fungus in a filter is certainly not comon.

Byron.


----------



## KuhliLoach (Oct 6, 2009)

Why not take apart the filter and flush the stuff out. I would also highly recommend a decent sized water change to eliminate any pollutants that the water may contain. A water conditioner such as prime may be helpful in detoxifying and conditioning your tap water to make it suitable for your fish. But yes TEST THE WATER! Api sells a good freshwater test kit: Aquarium Water Testing: Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Freshwater Master Test Kit

you should be able to find it at a local pet store.


----------



## Cgold (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you have hard water? I know white stuff almost look like white flakes can be calcium deposits.


----------



## drpound2 (Jan 10, 2011)

When I got home the stuff that had been collecting in the filter had begun to blow out of it so this is a picture of a piece of it that sank to the gravel. Im going to clean the filter out tonight. You can see in the background the airstone at the bottom of the filter is completely surrounded in the stuff.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

That's nothing to worry about. I have stuff like that from the filter periodically, usually after i clean/rinse the media, since I seldom flush the hoses out, and this stuff forms along the hose and sudden water flow can loosen it. Sometimes even switching the filter on after the water change dislodges a bit. At least, that is what the stuff in the photo appears to be.

Byron.


----------

